# Bully sticks and other chewies



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

I buy bully sticks from one of our local pet shops because they are a better quality. I have been less than impressed with the ones I purchase online. I also bought a bag of cow ears which last a while and we do purchase tracheas too.

We bought a cow cheek but I don't know that we will again. It's very much like rawhide, but not processed like rawhide. Still, Addison swallowed a sizable chunk and ended up vomiting it back up so we will stay away from those.

Anyone have an opinion on the edible nylabones? And if it's stay away... why?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I use to give Nyla bones but haven't in ages. I decided I didn't like the idea of chewing on plastic or rubber anymore plus the ones that they don't destroy in 2 seconds (my dogs are barracudas) are really hard and might chip a tooth for all I know. I don't know about the edible ones. Just look at the ingredients I guess and decide if you think it's really that great.

I have fed bully sticks but they seem to cause loose stools in my dogs. Plus, they're _really_ disgusting...stinky. And this... coming from a raw feeder who isn't too bothered by raw green tripe. LOL. 

I don't feed antlers or anything that feels that hard. Teeth can get fractured on those. I don't like those things soaked in some kind of artificial smoke flavor or a lot of salt and rendered grease. So, I have to be careful what I choose.

I have purchased many things from this place. https://hare-today.com/category/treats I got some dehydrated bison liver. Of course, it's not really a chew. They chew it up pretty fast. It's more a treat. And I also got the dehydrated trachea. That was a hit at my house. They could spend a small amount of time chewing and enjoying that. Next time I order I might try the dehydrated tripe sticks. I'm sure they'll get consumed in next to no time too. They have a lot of cool things though. I'm gearin' up for another order, as I'm almost out of fish oil, sardines and tripe. So, I'll throw in a few other little goodies.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I have been buying bully sticks and trachea chews from BestBullySticks.com. I buy a package of 25, 6" medium bully sticks made in the USA, low odor. They really don't smell much. The dogs also really love the trachea chews. Low odor there, also. I think the pack of 25 was somewhere around $36, plus shipping. You can look it up. There is some choice as far as odorless or not, and USA beef or Argentinian, so some price differences depending on what you choose.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I give buffalo ears and salmon skins as chewies. Although I usually order on line I do like to support local shops when they have what I am looking for.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

I also get a lot of stuff from bestbullysticks.com, and I've been very happy with the quality. I give a lot of beef neck bones and pig feet for chewing also, although that might cause some GI upset for kibble fed dogs.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I buy from bully sticks and open bully taffy (esophagus) from bullysticksonline.com and I am happy with the price and the quality. 

https://www.bullysticksonline.com/16-oz-bag-of-3-4-open-taffy-chips-bully-jerky-net-wt-1-lb-454-g/

https://www.bullysticksonline.com/11-12-regular-bully-sticks-50-pack-bulk/

They sell Moo! brand which are from Argentina, but USDA inspected. The bulls are grass-fed and pasture-finished (no feed lots) and there are no added hormones, antibiotics, steroids, or preservatives. No odor, at least none that I can detect.

They sometimes have sales with significant discounts. Get on their mailing list if you want to be notified.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I quit giving Hans the edible nylabones because somehow he manages to bite chunks off, swallow the chunks, and then throw them up (he prefers to throw them up on the couch!). Tracheas are his favorite, and he does well with them.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I also buy online from bestbullysticks.com. I mainly buy bully sticks and trachea. I don't like nylabones because even my toy can tear pieces off them and I don't want him eating plastic. Occasionally I will get chicken feet too.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I just ordered those Himalayan yak bars. Made from yak milk. They are supposed to last a while, and when it gets down to the end piece, you put it in the microwave for 45 seconds and it becomes a crispy treat. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> I just ordered those Himalayan yak bars. Made from yak milk. They are supposed to last a while, and when it gets down to the end piece, you put it in the microwave for 45 seconds and it becomes a crispy treat. Sounds good to me.



Hope yours likes it, mine thought it was a rock...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly loved the yak cheese! I bought the medium sized one thinking it would last longer but she consumed it in a couple of hours and at $8.00 each that is just a little too pricy!
These will have to be 'special' treat chews for sure! LOL!


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for this thread, I will try that bully sticks website next time I need some stuff. 

Oh yea we tried the yak cheese too. Addison loves it.. sometimes. It lasts a while but it is expensive. I just felt like the pieces were too small when it broke in half it kind of made me uncomfortable to give it to her.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I looked into the yak cheese and came to the same conclusion - its pretty expensive.

I watch the girls closely when they get any form of chewy. I worry they will choke on the end of bully sticks, etc and "trade it" for a small treat when they are about 2" long. It seems like a waste, but they will try to take the whole thing in their mouths and chew a 2" piece of bully.
I used to buy the 6" ones, but that meant 1/3 was thrown away. Now I buy the 12" as they last longer and there is only 2" tossed rather than 4". Of course the girls like the 6" ones better - easier to eat - LOL


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

SusanG said:


> I looked into the yak cheese and came to the same conclusion - its pretty expensive.
> 
> I watch the girls closely when they get any form of chewy. I worry they will choke on the end of bully sticks, etc and "trade it" for a small treat when they are about 2" long. It seems like a waste, but they will try to take the whole thing in their mouths and chew a 2" piece of bully.
> I used to buy the 6" ones, but that meant 1/3 was thrown away. Now I buy the 12" as they last longer and there is only 2" tossed rather than 4". Of course the girls like the 6" ones better - easier to eat - LOL



Exactly how I look at it. I have seen them sell bags of 2" bully bites, and I wonder who would buy those, that is the opposite of safe!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I just ordered those Himalayan yak bars. Made from yak milk. They are supposed to last a while, and when it gets down to the end piece, you put it in the microwave for 45 seconds and it becomes a crispy treat. Sounds good to me.


I got one of those once. The biggest one they made was still not really big enough for a Dane and cost about $25. It lasted about 10 minutes and he swallowed the last hunk before I got a chance to microwave it. Then I ended up with little sharp shards of it all over the floor that stabbed me in the foot when I walked through the living room. Never again!


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Since it's on the way already, I'll let you know what I think. So far we love bully sticks. I toss the ends too.
What about those ultra compressed rawhide bones?


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I never heard of ultra compressed rawhide bones. I don't know if I would take a chance on them since the same issue could occur if, by chance, one of the dogs is able to get a piece off (non digestible pieces in the stomach).
Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm under the assumption that bully sticks are fully digestible? (I hope)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

SusanG said:


> I never heard of ultra compressed rawhide bones. I don't know if I would take a chance on them since the same issue could occur if, by chance, one of the dogs is able to get a piece off (non digestible pieces in the stomach).
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm under the assumption that bully sticks are fully digestible? (I hope)



Plus it is said that rawhide is processed with lots of bleach and nasty chemicals.
Yes bully sticks are natural, but don't think that I would want my dog to swallow a chunk of one either!


----------

